# What do you watch in classic old movies?



## Robert59 (Oct 1, 2020)

Mine is The Enemy Below, The African Queen, It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World.


----------



## hellomimi (Oct 1, 2020)

I love watching TCM when I have the time. I watched Gone with the Wind, Diary of Anne Frank, Gandhi and a couple more can't remember titles with Bing Crosby in them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2020)

*Young Frankenstein,Arsenic and old lace , Sentimental Journey and Laura,are a few of the movies I can watch over and over again.*


----------



## Gaer (Oct 2, 2020)

Black and white 1940's romance movies and 1930's pre-code movies.  I prefer them to the new movies.


----------



## Victor (Oct 5, 2020)

Lately.  Jimmy Cagney. New favorite.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 5, 2020)

Yesterday.......High Noon with Gary Cooper and Rooster Cogburn with John Wayne and Katharine Hepburn


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 5, 2020)

*What do you watch in classic old movies?*


Old detective/mysteries

Like *Double Indemnity *

Wunna my all time favorites


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 5, 2020)

North by Northwest, Father Goose, Sabrina (haven't watched the remake), Casablanca, Philadelphia Story


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 5, 2020)

Charlie Chaplin - The Great Dictator
Buster Keaton - The General
Gone With the Wind


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 5, 2020)

Just watched Red River with John Wayne and Montgomery Clift.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2020)

*No westerns or silents, nothing terribly scary, few post early 1960's. Love musicals, screwball comedies and mysteries.

S. Z. Sakall rules!*


----------



## 911 (Oct 5, 2020)

I have to watch "Spaceballs" whenever I see it on TV.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2020)

*I watch a lot of old movies. I love romantic ones and comedies. I have watched "Young Frankenstein" so many times and "Arsenic and Old Lace"There are so many others that I love seeing.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2020)

Recently watched Casablanca  for the first time.  Really enjoyed it.
I've got "An Inspector calls" to watch some time (original B&W version) and Gone with the Wind.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 5, 2020)

Casablanca is comfort food for me and my all time favorite.

Some others that pop in my mind are certain Hitchcock films. I like all of his movies but some I don't find as rewatchable. Gary O' hit the nail on the head for me with the old detective movies, especially the film noir type, and some screwball comedies that have been mentioned plus Bringing Up Baby.

Then there are the old Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce. I have watched everyone at least twenty times and will always watch one if it is on.  Have no idea why but I love that series of movies by them.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2020)

*If I want to cry both of these movies make me.


*


----------



## bingo (Oct 5, 2020)

Edward G Robinson...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 5, 2020)

Anything with dancing in it... Shirley Temple, Fred and Ginger, Gene Kelly and Cyd Charisse (oh for legs that look 1/2 that good!), so many great dancers!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

High Noon, Bridge On the River Kwai, Psycho, Moonstruck, Forrest Gump, 2001, a Space Odyssey, Jaws


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 5, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Bridge On the River Kwai



Yes!


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

I like Bette Davis movies - especially when she's an evil witch - like in "Nanny" & "Whatever Happened to Baby Jane" & "Dead Ringer."
Cagney & Bogart gangster movies are great.
I have an old Mickey Rooney movie with Peter Lorre - "Quicksand."  An incredible chain-reaction adventure.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 18, 2020)

The Good Earth


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

I like international cinema, and have watched a lot of Italian movies, such as 
Bitter Rice - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitter_Rice 
Two Women - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Women


----------



## officerripley (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh wow, I'm getting old, lol: somebody else called _Young Frankenstein_ an old classic; I abso love _YF_ & think it's a classic but don't think it's _old_ yet, . One I also love watching is Charade, among other things its music:


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Young Frankenstein,Arsenic and old lace , Sentimental Journey and Laura,are a few of the movies I can watch over and over again.*








Laura is one I have watched several times now too.

If Young Frankenstein is considered a classic movie, then Blazing Saddles would also qualify...






Tony


----------



## Chet (Oct 18, 2020)

Saturday nights I watch Svengoolie on MeTV. He shows old science fiction and horror movies and gives background information on the players, along with making super corny jokes.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

I love them old black and white westerns.


----------



## Victor (Oct 22, 2020)

Jimmy Cagney.     Have seen 15 films so far.  Superb comedy. Movies in the 30s. 
See Public Enemy and Hard to Handle and Footlight Parade


----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2020)

Never thought I could enjoy Goldie Hawn movie, but her "Overboard." ranks high on my list.
Same for 'My Cousin Vinny,' but that starred my girlfriend Marisa Tomei.
There enjoyable, but it is doubtful there classics, probably not old enough..

The man that played  Monk character in his detective series made a horror film-stinker-how great it  could have been if the screen writers had let his OBD character?
'Quick hand me a wipe, there is a monster in the room.'


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 27, 2020)

One of my all time favorites is The Inn of the Sixth Happiness (1958) starring Ingrid Bergman. It's based on the true story of a British woman who was a missionary in China before WWII.  The final scene where she delivers 100 orphan children to safety always brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 27, 2020)

Planet of the Apes (1968) Charlton Heston, 1968. The first and the best as far as I am concerned.


----------



## asp3 (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm not sure what the definition of "old classic movies" is.  My personal definition would be movies I wasn't really old enough to watch or appreciate when they came out, so generally anything before 1963 would fit and a number of ones after that that I wasn't old enough to appreciate.

I'm not one that enjoys seeing movies over and over again.  The only ones that I'll occasionally watch that fit my category are My Fair Lady and Singing In The Rain.  I do appreciate the mastery of Alfred Hitchcock films, but I'm not really drawn to them myself.

I will rewatch my top ten movies, but all of those were made when I was old enough to appreciate them to some degree when they came out or I saw them later in life.  I loved 2001 when I saw it and didn't fully appreciate it then but got enough out of it that I think I can consider my first viewing as a reasonably aware one.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 27, 2020)

I haven't watched any old movies in a long time.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 25, 2020)

"The African Queen" Bogart and Hepburn, 1951 
A bit dated, but I am too.
Still watching Bogart dragging a 30 foot boat down a leech infested slough in East Africa was as good as it
was back then.


----------



## needshave (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm not sure these would classify as classic, except in my own mind, but:

Gunsmoke
Hec Ramsey - very good
Rawhide
The guns of Fort Petticoat
My man Godfrey
Father Goose
Wagon Train


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

*Looking at this thread again brought back memories to me of my Dad. He loved "The Magnificent Seven" and had to watch it whenever it was on tv. He also loved these and from watching them so many times I loved them too.*

*Dial M for Murder
12 Angry Men
Strangers on a Train
 Rear Window *
*An affair to remember*


----------



## win231 (Dec 27, 2020)

No Man Of Her Own  (Great performance by Barbara Stanwyck)
The Nanny 
What Ever Happened to Baby Jane
Dead Ringer
White Heat
Angels With Dirty Faces
Double Indemnity


----------

